# Reddy Kilowat says....



## ReddyKilowatt (May 11, 2008)

Dusty Hudgins here. Sales Manager for Wybron, Inc. Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone. Been in the industry 30 years last March (OLD guy!!) You know what they say, when you get too old to do shows anymore, you go into sales!

Anyway, happy to contribute as best I can and share with everyone what I have come to experience and know.


----------



## derekleffew (May 11, 2008)

Welcome, Dusty. We're glad you're here, as often scroller and other Wybron product-related questions appear.


----------



## gafftaper (May 12, 2008)

Welcome Dusty. The Booth is a great place. Jump in and be part of the community. You might be surprised what you'll learn along the way. This recent thread for example could use your input. It's not ok around here to just outright sell your products however it is ok to say. "I work for Wybron and this is a product of ours I would recommend you check out".


----------



## derekleffew (May 12, 2008)

gafftaper, are you baiting me today for some reason? ReddyKilowatt posted in the thread you cited at today 1:21pm (our time). But there's still a pending question he needs to answer.


----------



## gafftaper (May 12, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> gafftaper, are you baiting me today for some reason? ReddyKilowatt posted in the thread you cited at today 1:21pm (our time). But there's still a pending question he needs to answer.



No I'm just posting here without reading the latest over there... It's been a long day. 

Now on the other hand in the Off Topic forum I'm definitely messing with you.


----------



## Chris15 (May 12, 2008)

Funny, I thought those whose bodies weren't up to the road any more taught... but Welcome aboard...


----------



## porkchop (May 12, 2008)

I just have to say I love your name took me a minute to remember exactly where Reddy Kilowat came from, too many bad jokes in ECE classes. But none the less well done, well done indeed.


----------



## Van (May 13, 2008)

I remeber Reddy Kilowatt from the old Power company in Southern Oklahoma. Reddy was a a guy the looked like he was made out of lighting bolts. Love the Name. Welcome aboard !


----------



## derekleffew (May 13, 2008)

I want to say that my local "Power and Light" company called him "Zippy", but I could be mistaken.


Dusty, I think we've found you your custom avatar, available once you've become a CB Supporter.

To ALL:
Just because CB v3.0 is here doesn't mean an end to our fund-raising campaign. If you're not already a Supporter, consider donating today.


----------



## Van (May 13, 2008)

Looky what I found:
@ www.reddykilowatt.org
"
*About Reddy:* He’s a corporate mascot and, well, “spokesthing,” created in 1926 by Ashton B. Collins, Sr., of the Alabama Power Company. Reddy has a lightbulb for a nose, wall outlets for ears and a torso and limbs made of lightning bolts. The character was licensed to power companies across the United States to represent electricity as a safe and useful utility. Employed by more than 200 different companies at one time, he is rarely seen outside of antique malls and garage sales these days."


----------



## porkchop (May 14, 2008)

Van said:


> he is rarely seen outside of antique malls and garage sales these days."



Well then we're really lucky now aren't we


----------



## ReddyKilowatt (May 19, 2008)

That would be me! More to the point, RK was the mascot for Co-op electric companies (mostly rural). He's kind of like a beam projector. Unless you're my age, the only way you know about it is if you read about it somewhere. (There. That should open a can of worms)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 22, 2008)

Welcome to the booth.

And I am certainly not your age, but I know of and have used Beam Projectors. Love those things. Pity more people in this age of Source 4 don't know about them. 


As the Booth already knows, I am a geek for old lights and stagecraft history.

And yes, Reddy was used by Detroit Edison back when it was Detroit Edison and you could trade in your burned out lightbulbs for free new ones.


----------

